# Does the internal compass work on CM9?



## giorgi3 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've tried a number of compass applications on my HP Touchpad running CM9, but no luck getting any to work. Does anyone know if the electronic compass is functional on the Touchpad? Are there any compass apps that work?


----------



## giorgi3 (Jan 6, 2013)

I did some additional research and it appears that the [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]MPU-3050 [/background]gyroscope isn't functioning. I am guessing at this point that most applications that want compass settings use the gyroscope to get compass info.

I did find that Smart Compass Lite by Smart Tools seems to work 'sorta'. I believe this is because it uses the magnetic field sensor to verify things. Also it appears there is some activity going on to get the gyroscope driver function for the touchpad android.


----------



## Hunter X (Nov 22, 2012)

The magnetometer is functional so that gives you a compass of sorts. I know the compass works fine in Google Maps.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Hunter X said:


> The magnetometer is functional so that gives you a compass of sorts. I know the compass works fine in Google Maps.


Dorregary just uploaded gyro patches for CM9 and 10 to his goo.im space.

http://goo.im/devs/Dorregaray/testing


----------



## Hunter X (Nov 22, 2012)

I was actually fully aware of that. I've integrated them into my personal TP 4G build.


----------



## giorgi3 (Jan 6, 2013)

It's interesting that the gps / google maps works, but I don't have a TP 4g. What I would really like to know is if anyone has any compass applications working on cm9 or cm10? I've tried both versions with the patches provided by Dorregary but no joy.

What I am really trying to get to work is AR FreeFlight 2.0 for the AR Drone 2.0. The absolute mode allows a beginner to fly the drone easily because the controls never reverse on you when you change directions. This is accomplished by syncronizing the movements to compass headings in the drone to the compass headings in the tablet. It is a very slick concept but cannot work unless the compass in the tablet actually returns 0-360 azimuth. Every compass test I have done shows that it never gets above 180 degrees, the azimuth values are significantly incorrect, and the degrees azimuth drift slowly around, never settling close to the right readings.


----------



## Hunter X (Nov 22, 2012)

Without the gyroscope, the compass functions fine for me, as in it goes all the way around and points in the right direction. I'm on a TP4G.


----------

